# Python setuptools and STAGEDIR



## outpaddling (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm trying to port a Python network tool called parcel:

https://github.com/LabAdvComp/parcel

My work-in-progress port is available here:

https://github.com/outpaddling/freebsd-ports-wip

The problem is that the python byte-compiler is embedding STAGEDIR in the output:

`<<<ROOT@manatee.acadix>>> /usr/wip/ftp/py-parcel-devel 549 # strings work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/parcel-0.1.13-py2.7.egg/parcel/version.pyc|grep site-package
/usr/wip/ftp/py-parcel-devel/work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/parcel-0.1.13-py2.7.egg/parcel/version.pyt`

I've ported many other python packages before and never ran into this.  Here's an example of what I normally see:

`<<<ROOT@manatee.acadix>>> /usr/wip/biology/py-pyqi 509 # strings ./work/stage/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/pyqi/util.pyc|grep site-package
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/pyqi/util.pyt`

I've been digging and examining the source code, but so far have come up empty.  If you're familiar with python setuptools and how they interact with destdir support, I'd appreciate a pointer or two.

Thanks,

    Jason


----------

